# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  بحث السياسة الجنائية المعاصرة في مواجهة الحبس قصير المدة (كاملا)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*

مرفق بحثي المعنون بالسياسة الجنائية المعاصرة في مواجهة الحبس قصير المدة "دراسة مقارنة"

مع خالص تمنياتي بقراءة ممتعة 

*

----------

